# WHO took your favourite photo SEP 2014 ??



## anivid (Sep 28, 2014)

Poll for September Photo Challenge.
The poll will close after 3 days - that is tuesday 30 sep 00:00 PM (BST).

The usual rules apply:
Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge
Please do not vote for yourself
You may cast only one vote.

The winner will decide the challenge theme for Octoberr 2014!
Good Luck Everyone!!!
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread.
Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------

